# What is opinion about new Hitachi 10" miter saw C10FSHC



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

Header. Anyone have experience? It have 15A motor, laser and led light and only 350$. Plenty mixed reviews at google. My work horse is Hitachi miter 8,5" with only 9,5A motor. Time for stronger motor.
http://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools...Wb4j0Vrpk-Q0V8IE1sfIZEsKyBXF_lTsaAiNhEALw_wcB


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I’ve never been that impressed with hitachi saws other than the one you already have. At least the one your looking at is dual bevel. Seems cheap for a 10” dual bevel slider though.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

^^^ It seam Hitachi go chipo way. I do not know if true, so is per reviews.


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

Looked at one. Wasn't impressed. Bought a Makita instead. Much much more precise in the side play. Said it had a great light though. My Makita doesn't. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have the same 8.5 Hitachi which is why I bought the 12" Hitachi. POS.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

^^^ I bout that Hitachi because all companies that I worked for used it. Do not know what they use today.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have the Bosch 12" Axial Glide. Heavy as all get out but rides smooth as butter. Out of the box it sucked, hard for accuracy. I tuned it in and now it's great. Nice to be able to do picture frame moldings with little or no worry that the last miter is going to match up.


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

I read alot of reviews that the hitachi laser on that saw was garbage. That didn't bother me much because my old saw didn't have a laser anyway. Now that I have my Makita I have learned how helpful an accurate laser can be. So now, for me an inaccurate or temperamental laser would be a deal breaker. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

^^^ Yours Makita has laser? Can you post link to that saw. I definitely look for laser this time. How much I gather in short laser is a LED light. That is fine to me. Anyway go to acme to see. Need to sell some saws to first. I'm out of that big job and some green is at account. Want to improve tools. Bosch jigsaw with LED is already at way from home depot.


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

tipitop said:


> ^^^ Yours Makita has laser? Can you post link to that saw. I definitely look for laser this time. How much I gather in short laser is a LED light. That is fine to me. Anyway go to acme to see. Need to sell some saws to first. I'm out of that big job and some green is at account. Want to improve tools. Bosch jigsaw with LED is already at way from home depot.


I can tell you that the makita saw I bought is an Ls1019l. Fantastic saw, very precise. Although the Bosch is great too. They're both priced about the same. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

My father has a 10” axial glide saw. I don’t like it. The saw blade is not parallel to the glide. Makes it hard to get nice cuts. The back side of the blade tends to burn the piece slightly. As far as I know I can’t adjust the travel of the glide, just the tension.


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

Morning Wood said:


> My father has a 10” axial glide saw. I don’t like it. The saw blade is not parallel to the glide. Makes it hard to get nice cuts. The back side of the blade tends to burn the piece slightly. As far as I know I can’t adjust the travel of the glide, just the tension.


I don't know for sure but, I'll bet there's a way to shim the bushings in that saw. I'd ask bosch about that one. That would drive me nuts! 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Morning Wood said:


> My father has a 10” axial glide saw. I don’t like it. The saw blade is not parallel to the glide. Makes it hard to get nice cuts. The back side of the blade tends to burn the piece slightly. As far as I know I can’t adjust the travel of the glide, just the tension.


The 10" has issues. I was going to get one but the reviews were horrible because of the issue you mention. The 12" saw doesn't have that problem.

Both saws weigh the same.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

Firs time I hear about it. Look like LED >>>>>> laser for line. Makita do it right?




It is game changer.


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

tipitop said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHM8K-JS-Wk&t=439s
> 
> Firs time I hear about it. Look like LED >>>>>> laser for line. Makita do it right?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5xCdtVa7a0
> It is game changer.


Yeah, that thing looks awesome! 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

I need not that space saving feature of Bosch glide or new Hitachi pipe along blade. I have almost always all space in world. I do understand it is useful for shops, not for my situation. Will examine for a few months before pull trigger but Makita is in front right now.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

t.carpenter00 said:


> Yeah, that thing looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


So yours saw work with LED shadow not with laser? It look to me obvious that shadow is more precise than laser as laser is independent from blade. Do LED shadow work for compound cut to?


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

http://toolguyd.com/dewalt-miter-saw-xps-work-light-is-far-better-than-any-laser/

"Back in June, I had the opportunity to try out Dewalt’s new DWS780 12″ sliding miter saw, an impressively nice saw (more on that later). What really stood out and amazed me was its integrated XPS (crosscut positioning system) work light module, which performed far better than any miter saw laser system I have ever seen."

This guy have point too.

"This is great if you’re in a shop, but when in direct sunlight on a job, I am guessing that those LED lights are going to be worthless. I’ll stick to my laser lines which will still be (barely) visible."

That is why new 8 1/2 Hitachi have both, LED and laser.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Hitachi-8-...qG72Z9OYdWK-fpCGaXGdnMj28B8iHeYhoC6OgQAvD_BwE


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

But DeWalt saws have really bad review for accuracy. At another hand Makita Led light is just simple led light not Led shadow. Same for that hitachi 8 1/2 that I noticed above. Only De Walt and Milwaukee have Led shadow at moment. 5,55 Makita just regular Led light.


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

tipitop said:


> But DeWalt saws have really bad review for accuracy. At another hand Makita Led light is just simple led light not Led shadow. Same for that hitachi 8 1/2 that I noticed above. Only De Walt and Milwaukee have Led shadow at moment. 5,55 Makita just regular Led light.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEH5u_b1XcA


My Makita 1019 does not have a led light at all. I wish it did. I bought a 9 dollar clip on led at Walmart that works pretty good. But I'll definitely try to do what that video that was posted suggested. The makita has a super accurate laser, but I think the shadow line led would be better.

I looked at alot of saws. Most of them, when you stretch them out and put a little side pressure on them, wiggle a bit. As far as I could tell, the hitachi was middle of the road for wobble. My observation was that the makita and the Bosch had the least side play. The Bosch is heavy. That was a factor for me. My first trim job with it was on the second floor of a big house. The weight mattered to me. My saw is not set up in my shop. I use it in the field only. But it has nearly 0 side play. You have to work at it to move it side to side. That was super important to me. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm sure LED shadow is patented. I do not think we will soon see it at another miter saws.


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

I wish Makita would update their 12" non slider miter saw.


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

I would like to update my DeWalt DW716 XPS with something better but have yet to find a better 12" non slider saw for trim.


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

M.F Custom said:


> I would like to update my DeWalt DW716 XPS with something better but have yet to find a better 12" non slider saw for trim.


Don't you have trouble with blade deflection on that big saw? I use a 8.5 or a 10 for trim. But I don't really do alot of big stuff.


Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

t.carpenter00 said:


> Don't you have trouble with blade deflection on that big saw? I use a 8.5 or a 10 for trim. But I don't really do alot of big stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Can be an issue at times that you have to be aware of when cutting. I use a 12" saw because I need the tall vertical capacity the DW716 has and like the tall solid DeWalt fences. I don't like cutting trim on the flat!


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

M.F Custom said:


> Can be an issue at times that you have to be aware of when cutting. I use a 12" saw because I need the tall vertical capacity the DW716 has and like the tall solid DeWalt fences. I don't like cutting trim on the flat!


Makes sense. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

I also have a Delta 36-422L 12" miter saw that I have a love/hate relationship with. It is a fantastic saw with great features and it has huge capacities but the the geometry pushes the blade too far forward in the table to achieve a large crosscut and is not great for cutting small pieces of trim...


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

M.F Custom said:


> I also have a Delta 36-422L 12" miter saw that I have a love/hate relationship with. It is a fantastic saw with great features and it has huge capacities but the the geometry pushes the blade too far forward in the table to achieve a large crosscut and is not great for cutting small pieces of trim...


I've never had a 12" saw. My partner has an older 12" makita. And now I have the new 10" makita. We just got a 8.5" hitachi slider today on clearance for 104.00! Crazy deal! 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Leo G said:


> The 10" has issues. I was going to get one but the reviews were horrible because of the issue you mention. The 12" saw doesn't have that problem.
> 
> Both saws weigh the same.




No chit? Maybe he should start reading reviews before he buys tools.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

This is what I like about 21. century. You have idea, you post at internet about it and you get picture.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

I will not buy that glide system for sure. 6 small axles and they all are perpendicular to line of movement. As oppose to new hitachi sliding where pipe go all way along blade. Bosch screw itself with that. Why they think they can manufacture it? How long will all 6(???) axle stay tight? Lowe Bosch and theirs most expensive jigsaw is on way but I will not touch theirs miter saw.

https://www.festoolusa.com/products...d-miter-saws/561287---ks-120-eb-usa#Functions

"The Kapex features a rail forward design which increases precision and creates a compact footprint while preventing head play for accurate cuts."
Exactly what I think. Rail forward is way to go.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

They will stay tight nearly forever. Each axis has sealed ball bearings. The tubular slides don't feel at all smooth compared to this.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I you are done with construction and going to sell real estate until retirement, does it matter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

^^^Still can do trim. And probably will do it for a few years.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I have heard Hitachi Miter saws are good if the right price I would buy.


----------



## calmod (Aug 16, 2011)

I have the DeWalt 716XPS and with a good blade I don't see any deflection. I actually got the blade recommendation off of this site. I had an older model of that saw and I ran it forever. I've owned most of the sliders except the Kapex and have sold them all except for an old Makita which I still use on occasion. I like to cut crown standing up and base the same way if it works with the saw. I swear that most of the time I could just use a smaller saw and be fine if I could find a decent saw less thann 30 pounds. I've downsized my entire set up and hate carrying heavy tools when I don't need the capacity


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Might as well sell all your framing tools and use the cash to buy the best miter saw money can buy.


----------

